# model number needed, snowflite.



## matty (Dec 18, 2013)

I have been given a mtd snowflite 8/26 for free. It works and runs great, but today I blew the auger belt. There is no numbers on the belt, and the model number and serial number are both to faded to see.
Can someone tell me what model this is and when it was made.

I will try and get a pic uploaded.
Thanks Matt.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You could also send the picture to MTD and ask them. If it's the stock engine you can also pull the numbers off the engine and track down it's year. That should be within a year or two of the blower.


----------



## matty (Dec 18, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I wasn't sure I could do that. I bought a 38" belt today but it was a little tight. The auger won't shut off!! It will have to do for now till I find out the year of the engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been on the other side of the counter when someone comes in and lays down part of a belt and asks me to give him one for a (doesn't matter I don't have a listing). The thing is try to have as much info as you can about what you want. Sometimes it's just a matter of buying two or three and seeing if any of them fit. Keep them clean, don't rip open the sleeve they came in and save the receipt and it's more likely I'll easily return them and give you some more to try until we narrow it down.

The other thing is don't ask for just any belt. Snowblowers and mowers use a different belt than a car and although we might have a "car" belt in the exact size you need it's going to burn up in no time. Car belts don't slip, not designed to and when you toss one on a mower or blower and you disengage it . . . it starts burning on the spinning pulley. No actual fire but you'll be able to see the belt material start to melt.
If the 38 fit but doesn't allow for the auger to disengauge it's likely you need a 39 but if you can safely use it as needed for a week or two until you narrow down a model number then you'll know for sure.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

And, when you do figure out the proper belt make note of it somewhere where it won't get lost.  Maybe even write or stamp it inside the belt cover somewhere.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's likely you need a 39" belt but at least you can clear your driveway for now. Just need to remember to shut it off if you need to do anything in front of it or in the chute!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you tried loosening the idler pulley and the cable for the clutch engagement? Your 38" belt might work if you loosen everything completely.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

After mentioning simple fixes on the other thread missing this really does make me want to hit my head on the wall !!
I take it for granted someone with a new belt would move everything back to start but it's so easy to forget. Both for the person doing the belt and the one trying to give good advise.
Thanks Shryp.


----------



## matty (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought of that, but there is no room left for ajustment.


----------



## matty (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the help with this issue.


----------

